# Advice wanted: Binding-to-boot & -board fit (hot pix inside)



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Pick some angles, like +12, -12, set up your stuff, repost pictures. 

I think that you will be fine, there's a zillion guys out there running those binders with size 11 boots


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Looking at the pics with no binding angle what so ever the over hang there isn't even bad. 
Now add your angles (duck as you mentioned) and that will reduce the over hang a bit. 

The small gap on the inside between the boot & binding....once your strapped in you won't be able to move around and other than your posting it here. You will never notice the gap in your riding. 

As a wise member from here once told me, and I'm still a noob, don't over analysis it, get out there and ride.








Way cool that your girlfriend is a rider as well, enjoy!!!!


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Mount them up, strap in on carpet, and do a squat. If you can squat into a nice low athletic stance with your board flat (I.E. without getting onto your toe or heel edge,) then your boots are centered and you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies! However, with 2) most repliers missed what I was asking for. Emphasis added in my original post for clarification. This board is fine - question is what'll happen if I get a normal waist board with a 4x4 pattern.

Will take new shots with angles as soon as possible.



slyder said:


> As a wise member from here once told me, and I'm still a noob, don't over analysis it, get out there and ride.
> Way cool that your girlfriend is a rider as well, enjoy!!!!


*Looks out the window* Still flatlands and rain. Check.

Yeah, she was actually the minimal push I needed to start snowboarding myself. It's an exotic situation I know, usually it's the guy who gets the girl to ride.


----------



## roleta (Jan 27, 2014)

*same situation here*

I am in the same situation. I've been shreding:
custom 165w
boot nitro anthems 44(No burton's fit me so well like these ones, nitro kick ass with boots)
custom L binding(look way too big with these boots).

Since there is still more heel overhang even on the maximum forward possition with duck. This is not doing any godd to my heel - need to bend them more since they are not centered. And gaps are similar to yours. I am currious how you end up in this "situation"? I consider to use size M EST binding.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

Anticrobotic said:


> Thanks for all the replies! However, with 2) most repliers missed what I was asking for. Emphasis added in my original post for clarification. This board is fine - question is what'll happen if I get a normal waist board with a 4x4 pattern.
> 
> Will take new shots with angles as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


They did answer your question I think . I have the Cartels mounted on a Villain and an Evo (both 4x4) and they are fine . Put some angles on it and your overhang will reduce dramatically .


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

roleta said:


> I am in the same situation. I've been shreding:
> custom 165w
> boot nitro anthems 44(No burton's fit me so well like these ones, nitro kick ass with boots)
> custom L binding(look way too big with these boots).
> ...


Hi,

First of all welcome to the forums!

I took this setup to the hill for the first time yesterday, angles +18/-9. I didn't experience any heel drag or noteworthy difficulties with my toeside turns. But it's worth mentioning that I'm by no means an advanced (or even intermediate) - you won't be seeing me railing hard Eurocarves anytime soon  - so I'm not entirely sure about how things "should" feel.

Don't know if the Customs or the Cartels differ a lot in size. Have you tried playing around with the settings of you bindings? You could most importantly tweak the toe strap by moving it to the rear position (where it connects to the binding) and also adjust the length of the strap.

My .02


----------



## roleta (Jan 27, 2014)

I ve been palying with tweaking this binding a lot. I rode this setup for 3rd season. There is no problem for changing the angles or moving forward/backward, cause it is EST. But even on the most forward possition there is still more heel than toe overhang. Tomorrow hopefully I will have some time to go to some shop selling burton equipment for checking, how does it fit the M size binding. I do remember, that with burton motto 43 1/2 that situation was even worst, but that boot won't god for me. It was 3 years old model, in spring got swamp in the shoe after 30 min of riding, get rid of it soon as possible. Sofar the Nitro are my best boots, comfy, durable, soft I do stay dry even on wet condition - and the heel support is da best.


----------

